# Need one for catering on Saturday in Perdido



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Either food background or bartending. Experience very important. Call me on Friday 205-915-6934 pay is $75.00 from 3-10pm


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Where are the out of work folks? BUMP forhell withthe recession!


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

$75 plus tips right? oke


----------

